# MagicMouse qui se déconnecte/reconnecte à tout va



## jlchm (30 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques temps, les Magicmouses de mon iMac 27" et de mon Macbook Pro 15" se déconnectent/reconnectent à tout va, malgré que les piles soient chargées au maximum.
Ça fini par être vraiment pénible!
Y-a-t'il un moyen de remédier à cet inconvénient?

Franchement, je pense qu'Apple devrait* s'attacher à éradiquer une fois pour toutes ces tracasseries*, au lieu de nous envoyer des updates et des OS qui trainent finalement toujours les mêmes "casserolles" : ne pensez-vous pas?


----------



## daffyb (30 Mai 2015)

Mets de piles neuves (pas des batteries)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mai 2015)

Salut. 
Tu peux essayer de supprimer la souris dans les préférences bluethooth puis la réappairer.
@+


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

jlchm a dit:


> Depuis quelques temps, les Magicmouses de mon iMac 27" et de mon Macbook Pro 15" se déconnectent/reconnectent à tout va, malgré que les piles soient chargées au maximum.


C'est un problème de Bluetooth pas d'une décharge des accus ou piles. Fais donc ce qui est demandé en réponse #3. 

Perso, je n'utilise que la Magic Mouse avec des accus et je n'ai pas un tel problème, même en fin de décharge des accus, ce _(ton)_ problème n'existe pas chez moi.


----------



## Jacques L (31 Mai 2015)

Il y a déjà une conversation là dessus http://forums.macg.co/threads/magic-mouse-deconnexion-intempestive.291247/ écoute la réponse #3, effectivement ça semble bien être la chose à faire.


----------



## jlchm (1 Juin 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> Tu peux essayer de supprimer la souris dans les préférences bluethooth puis la réappairer.
> @+


Bonjour,
Pour l'instant tout remarche bien et si jamais ça recommence j'essaierai ta solution.
D'ici là, merci à chacun pour son aide.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Janvier 2022)

J'ai une question du même ordre !
Je viens de remplacer une souris sans fil avec piles ou batteries par la souris proposé actuellement par Apple.
Cette MagicMouse est reconnue et connectée sans problème sur le MBP-M1 sous Monterey 2
Elle n'apparaît par sur l'iMac 27" (fin 2013) sous Catalina 10.15.7. Bien gêné car c'est celle de l'iMac qu'elle doit remplacer (mauvais contact). Le comble, je la replace par un trackpad isolé
Est-ce un problème de machine ou de logiciel.?


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2022)

vu là 








						Magic Mouse - Surface Multi‑Touch - Blanc
					

Effectuez des gestes simples sur la surface parfaitement lisse de la Magic Mouse Apple. Sans fil et entièrement rechargeable.



					www.apple.com
				






			
				APPLE a dit:
			
		

> Compatibilité​
> Modèles d’iPad​
> iPad mini (6ᵉ génération)
> iPad (9ᵉ génération)
> ...


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Janvier 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> vu là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci daffyb.
J'ai bien cherché avant d'acheter, mais mal sans doute.
Et comme j'avais une souris sans fil à piles et à accus certains commentaires m'avaient influencé.
Le problème est maintenant maintenant de trouver une souris de la génération précédente. ! Car celle qui vient de me lâcher est très pénible. Exemple : comme le contact du clic rebondit la machine réagit parfois brutalement. J'essaye de jouer avec le réglage, mais ça ne donne pas beaucoup de résultat.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Janvier 2022)

Après avoir appelé Apple qui m'a suggéré d'aller voir chez des revendeurs, mais je n'en ai pas à proximité, et après m'être baladé dans la "jungle logitech" je reviens vers le Forum pour quelques suggestions ou conseils d'achats de remplacement.
Je cherche donc une souris MagicMouse 1, sans fil, avec piles ou accus-piles connectable à un un iMac Fin 2013, tournant sous Capitan 10.15.7.


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2022)

Une souris Logitech est une très bonne option.
Pour ce qui est de la MagicMouse, il va falloir chercher dans les petites annonces et les ventes d'occasion !


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2032627671.htm
		



			https://www.fnac.com/Apple-Magic-Mouse/a2771651/w-4?oref=30fc0a6a-96cc-9d8b-14a5-5031a4b7886d
		









						Souris Apple Magic Mouse 1 (A1296) | BestinMac
					

Facilitez vous la vie et naviguez aisément avec une souris Apple! Souris Apple Magic Mouse 1 (A1296) - En Stock ✓ Garantie 1 an ✓ Paiement Sécurisé ✓




					www.bestinmac.com
				








						Magic mouse sans fil - Blanc  | Back Market
					

Souris Apple Apple Magic mouse sans fil - Blanc  - produit reconditionné ✌ Jusqu’à -70% moins cher que le neuf ! ✅ Livraison gratuite ✅ Magic mouse pas cher ✅ Garantie contractuelle 12 mois.




					www.backmarket.fr


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Janvier 2022)

Ça y est j'ai trouvé mon bonheur chez Logitech !


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2022)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ça y est j'ai trouvé mon bonheur chez Logitech !


alors tu as pris quoi ?


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Janvier 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> alors tu as pris quoi ?


Une petite nouvelle, modèle M650 prix port payé 44,99 €
Elle m'a semblé largement suffisante en attendant de changer d'iMac. J'attends le prochain 27'' à base M1. Mais à quel prix ?


----------

